# Colorado Gun Laws and Hunting



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Alright, I don't want this to turn into a debate about what is happening in Colorado as far as taking away guns and the Second Amendment. But here is some information that you might want to use or know about if you are planning on hunting in Colorado.

It is on the Colorado Parks and Wildlife site and will clairify some questions that you might have.

Hunting and Gun Bills


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

That is good information. The laws are not as strict as I thought they were, but they are still violating the 2nd amendment IMO. I was going to turkey hunt in CO this year ($105 tag), but didn't because of the state's stance on gun laws. It is my choice to not give additional money to a state run by a socialist agenda and I am more than happy to not spend my money in CO. I was going to do a vacation there this year and will cancel my plans and take my business to a different state. Maybe it is not fair for those in CO that don't support the new gun laws, but it is my only option to stand up for what I believe in. When they change the laws back, I will start hunting there again, maybe.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

toasty said:


> That is good information. The laws are not as strict as I thought they were, but they are still violating the 2nd amendment IMO. I was going to turkey hunt in CO this year ($105 tag), but didn't because of the state's stance on gun laws. It is my choice to not give additional money to a state run by a socialist agenda and I am more than happy to not spend my money in CO. I was going to do a vacation there this year and will cancel my plans and take my business to a different state. Maybe it is not fair for those in CO that don't support the new gun laws, but it is my only option to stand up for what I believe in. When they change the laws back, I will start hunting there again, maybe.


Well said sir.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Critter,
Interesting stuff. Right now I believe Colorado is serving as a test bed. It will be interesting to see if the anti's can placate the hunters long enough to get things into place to drop the final hammer and outlaw the whole shebang. If so, you're welcome back to Utah.
Cooky


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Cooky said:


> It will be interesting to see if the anti's can placate the hunters long enough to get things into place to drop the final hammer and outlaw the whole shebang. If so, you're welcome back to Utah.
> Cooky


Says who? I think we ought to ban anybody from the Communist state of Kolorado from participating in our hunts._O\\-/|\\-:rotfl:


----------

